# 1st. Hen harvest for 2020



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

The hen harvest has begun.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nice work. I intend to get out this weekend to look as well. Nice specimens 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Whew, good to see!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Had to add 1 more to my collection this morning. A little over 8lbs.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I put in a few miles in an oak forest this morning. Didn't see a single hen


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

DanSS26 said:


> I put in a few miles in an oak forest this morning. Didn't see a single hen


I hear ya man, it seems odd. So in the UP, down by the border, the NELP, and these guys in the SE area of the state finding them by now is concerning to me. I have looked in several different places in Kent county and only honey and chickens were/are up. Really weird.

In the GR area we had a really hot and dry summer, I remember there being rain more often to the North, South, and East of here. I believe it is as much the WX leading up to a season, as is the WX during the season that matters, probably more so.

Thinking of taking a ride tomorrow.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Patients my Friend, the season is just beginning. I have found them as early as the last week in 
August, and as late as mid November.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I just remember a couple years ago is all.....that hurt.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Found a few old oysters today, still no hens. Bummer. Got that chicken from Friday I am gonna deep fry soon though, yummy!


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Oldgrandman said:


> I hear ya man, it seems odd. So in the UP, down by the border, the NELP, and these guys in the SE area of the state finding them by now is concerning to me. I have looked in several different places in Kent county and only honey and chickens were/are up. Really weird.
> 
> In the GR area we had a really hot and dry summer, I remember there being rain more often to the North, South, and East of here. I believe it is as much the WX leading up to a season, as is the WX during the season that matters, probably more so.
> 
> Thinking of taking a ride tomorrow.


I've found two down south and they both dried up before they could grow. Need rain badly here!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CWlake said:


> I've found two down south and they both dried up before they could grow. Need rain badly here!


We were getting plenty of rain but it's now dry as heck. Burning ban just went on today in alcona. Not sure if the tiny hens are gonna make it without some more moisture. Good luck guy's.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

A few more to put up. Starting to run out of freezer space.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> A few more to put up. Starting to run out of freezer space.
> View attachment 582735


they are really coming on now along the Michiana line. I've cleaned six this week and letting many more grow. Gonna be a banner year for hens!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Kent county is on the map, well where I go anyways. Got 2, I wish it was before all the rain and dirt got kicked up on them but I'll take what I can get. If I salvage half of these I am going to be pleased. I'm telling you: Vacuum pack-freeze, thaw, clean, saute with onion and put on a toasted rye cheese burger!

So one of my spots has been getting hammered the last 2 seasons. I mean this cat was slicing them off before they ever expanded out, like maybe a day or 2 growth. Now at that spot, I see nothing at those trees when it is usually on with the other spot I got these from. I wonder if it's been ruined by that? I don't have near the hen experience as I do morels so I am just guessing.

WOO HOO!!! I don't have to kill myself.....


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> *Vacuum pack-freeze, thaw, clean, saute* with onion and put on a toasted rye cheese burger!


I believe there is something out of order with your process, mine works like this.
1--Clean (chances are you are going to throw them out remembering how dirty they are)
2--Freeze ( assures a good seal, will not draw out the water that is in them)
3--Vacuum pack (100% seal)
4--Sautee No need to thaw, right in the pan with the onions, butter, oil s&p,garlic,etc.(now the fun begins)

Good luck all.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> I believe there is something out of order with your process, mine works like this.
> 1--Clean (chances are you are going to throw them out remembering how dirty they are)
> 2--Freeze ( assures a good seal, will not draw out the water that is in them)
> 3--Vacuum pack (100% seal)
> ...


Yes, I do some pre-vacuum pack cleaning. Like I do when I dry morels, I never rinse them I just make sure no loose debris is present. But I revisit that when I thaw them, if they require scrubbing out embedded dirt specks it's better done post freezing.

The pre-freeze before vacuum packing doesn't seem to be necessary for me, so far. I never had any issue with burn unless a bag got ruptured jostling stuff around in the freezer. I separate and then overnight them in the fridge in a large container with a paper towel in there and moisture usually isn't an issue, and these I just cleaned weren't as wet as I thought they'd be.

Good info though, I love to share the ideas. What counts is are you getting what you want from your harvest.

More to come for sure!

_*EDIT: *Sometimes, I put another seal on the bag when I see moisture creeping up, but that is usually just on fish._


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Does anyone know of a 12 step program for mushroom hunters ?? I need help


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you guys only find hens by big old dead or partially dead Oaks? That is the only place I have been finding them. Never found any near a healthy looking tree. Also I have heard only by red oak. Is that true?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

DanSS26 said:


> Do you guys only find hens by big old dead or partially dead Oaks? That is the only place I have been finding them. Never found any near a healthy looking tree. Also I have heard only by red oak. Is that true?


Usually big oaks that is for sure and I believe they are black oaks. So far I don't have to leave Kent county to get enough most seasons, so who knows about what everyone else does in other areas.

And _*most*_ trees are in decent shape, more on this in a minute, maybe an upper limb blown or rotted off but generally vital looking trees dropping acorns on me. In fact my best big double hen tree broke off about 6 feet up from the ground and it's turned into a chicken tree! And it gets a few honey mushrooms now too.....zero hens anymore...WTF is up with that?!

On occasion I find a hen not closely associated with a tree, probably a root. These never repeat annually if at all. Also I'll find one on or near a deadfall tree with it's stump still there, though rotted from years of laying there decaying. Again, not a repeater for me.

Fascinating subject. Look forward to others replies.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Does anyone know of a 12 step program for mushroom hunters ?? I need help
> View attachment 583575


LMAO!

Wow, you have a good spot or two going for you.

I checked another spot today that I hit Monday but missed one. It was just hit hard by the WX and maybe squirrels by today. Had I walked over and looked at the South side of the tree.....I probably would have had my first one of the year instead of rubble that I cussed at.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Here is one i found 5 years ago.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Not to sound like a jacka** to those not having the best season, but I learned something last night as I crawled into bed at 1:30 wondering if I should just not wait for the alarm to go off at 4:30. I don't need 21 hen of the woods. I don't even know if I want 21 hen of the woods. Ha! It sure seemed like a good idea at the time. Heck, I was still eagerly looking for more the whole way out of the woods.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

zig, you want to start Mushroom Hunters Unanimous group ??? you know a 12 or 6 step program?


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> zig, you want to start Mushroom Hunters Unanimous group ??? you know a 12 or 6 step program?


You could actually equate it to drinking. Having a few beers, or a whiskey, everything is fine. Have 12 beers, you're going to feel bad. Have to clean a few hens? Cool. Stand on your feet in the kitchen for hours while everyone else is in bed.... Meh... You don't feel so hot.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I never harvest more than I want to process. Made that mistake once. But it is still fun to find them.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

The fruit of my labor, a little snack. Drakes batter mix, Garlick salt, Pepper, enough water to 
make a somewhat thin batter. It should be able to run down all the nooks and cranny's. 
Deep fry until golden brown.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Tonight's snack Chinese egg rolls stuffed with sautéed hen of the woods, cheese and shredded cabbage. Mighty fine


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Those all look so tasty. The wife got me some drakes mix a year ago, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Found a small hen today growing next to a white oak. It was a little dry. The woods is quite dry, need rain before I will be finding more.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

^^^^Found the same color hen ,somewhat larger, felt how dry it was cut it at least 1" above the ground took a look on the underside, .i put it back.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

I finally found my first hen of this season on Friday. Small, and dry in the area. I gave it some water I had with me and will look at it in a few days. This tree did not produce last year.
On a side note, found some nice Hericium yesterday on some dead Beech that produces every year for me. Snack for tonight.









Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

^^^ Nice find on the Hericium , i found one about a week ago and just took a pic. About fist size. Not enough for a snack.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

.29 inches of rain a mile from my house. Hopefully enough to get more shrooms growing.


----------

